# Drilling aquarium



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi, 

Wondering if anyone has a glass whole saw I can borrow. Going to be drilling my tank for the return.. Will be using a 3/4 inch bulkhead.. so I think its needs to be 1.5 inch hole

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Probably not the response you want - but you might be better off buying a new one for $20. I wouldn't risk using a dull hole cutter on a tank myself, just not worth saving a couple bucks. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

does anyone know where to get them locally?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

home depot, lowes, crappy tire etc would sell them


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

arturo said:


> home depot, lowes, crappy tire etc would sell them


they don't seem to have the size I need


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

I bought mine from eBay. Free shipping.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

ruckuss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has a glass whole saw I can borrow. Going to be drilling my tank for the return.. Will be using a 3/4 inch bulkhead.. so I think its needs to be 1.5 inch hole
> 
> ...


Are you sure its a 1.5"? That seems like allot for a 3/4" bulkhead.


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

it's in millimeters or centimetres so check first. It's from Hong Kong. You get can a set of drill bits really cheap


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

PaulF757 said:


> Are you sure its a 1.5"? That seems like allot for a 3/4" bulkhead.


That's what it says on glass-holes.com. Pets and Ponds says theirs 3/4 bulkheads use 40mm hole... Just over inch and half I think..


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

you can borrow mine. Only been used twice. If you want to own your own and are not in a hurry, order it from Amazon for $3.38 and that includes shipping and taxes.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

onri said:


> I bought mine from eBay. Free shipping.[/QUOTE
> 
> If you are not in a hurry, buy from ebay, more often its free shipping from Hongkong/China, measurement in mm, so you need to check what size you really need. Its takes about 3/4weeks to arrive since its free shipping


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Most websites recommend a 40mm saw for a 3/4" bulkhead. i bought a 35mm to drill for a 1/2" bulkhead (can't remember which site said this was the size to use) and low and behold, a 3/4" bulkhead will fit as well in the same hole. So, the info out there is mixed. Pets n Ponds will sell you a 30mm for a 1/2" yet 40mm for a 3/4"? Why the discrepancy? My guess is that not all bulkheads are the same outside width? I'm sure someone out there has a better answer but given that the bulkheads come with gaskets, they should be able to handle the 5mm difference....I hope...haven't done a wet test yet...


----------

